# Pic Watches



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had 10 Vostok pic watches to shift, you know the ones, Jet Fighters, Destroyers, tanks etc etc, I bought a job lot in Poland and hoped to make a few quid, ha! Anyway I listed them using a template I had for an Vostol auto I sold, the auction ad made a big play of them being automatic, self winding didn't y'know









Well, my last buyer has complained that it was a manual, a quick look at my auction description and in my box of tricks (vostok's & Pljot's) brought a worried frown across my usually happy face.







Oh dear, it was a manual........and so were the previous 9 sold over the past 3 months.









Funny thing is, nobody has complained until now, on the contrary they have given me great feedback


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh dear


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I keep doing windmills with this watch and it keeps stopping.....it was you was it







....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not going fast enough mate, these Ruskies are industrial, made for men


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Been swinging my arm with the kinetic on all day. I can't get more than a months power reserve









I must have it on the wrong wrist?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Put it on your polishing wrist Stan - It'll go for a century......


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I had 10 Vostok pic watches to shift, you know the ones, Jet Fighters, Destroyers, tanks etc etc, I bought a job lot in Poland and hoped to make a few quid, ha! Anyway I listed them using a template I had for an Vostol auto I sold, the auction ad made a big play of them being automatic, self winding didn't y'know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perhaps this gives an insight into Russian watch collectors.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

neil said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I had 10 Vostok pic watches to shift, you know the ones, Jet Fighters, Destroyers, tanks etc etc, I bought a job lot in Poland and hoped to make a few quid, ha! Anyway I listed them using a template I had for an Vostol auto I sold, the auction ad made a big play of them being automatic, self winding didn't y'know
> ...










and proud of it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am an ex collector and am seeking the correct reabilitation


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Put it on your polishing wrist Stan - It'll go for a century......


 I daren't, I might break something.









I hope these Seiko's are tough.


----------

